# Anybody at beginning of IUI cycle? First one, need buddies!



## lanet

Anybody? I'm on day 3 clomid now, so cd 6


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Anybody? I'm on day 3 clomid now, so cd 6

Me,Me, Me!!! I start clomid tomorrow 50mg, CD 3..


----------



## lanet

Oh good! I see you have 2 children? I have 1. Any trouble concieving before?
I'm on my 4th day of clomid and my first day of mood swinging! Lol


----------



## AMANDAKT512

No, no problems at all!! I could look at sperm and get pregnant, but then I had my tubes tied and then 6 years later I had them reversed ( Feb 2012) I've gotten pregnant twice but ended in MC :( I took 100mg clomid in Sept but it just overestimulated my ovaries and really thinned my uterus linning, caused 4 cysts. So the next cycle was a break and that was one cycle that i did get a BFP, Dec I did leterzole and trigger shot, but was a BFn. so we are doing 50mg clomid with trigger then IUI!! 
Did you have problems conceiving your first?


----------



## lanet

No problems. But now we have been trying and no BFPs at all:( hoping this IUI is the answer!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Is this your first medicated cycle?? 

Oh my, when I was on Clomid that last time, I was a total basket case... I'm not looking forward to that again :(


----------



## lanet

No, I did 3 months of clomid about a year ago. I was seriously dreading it this time but until today it had been fine. Today a messy kitchen sent me into a meltdown lol. Last time, the hardest part was when AF came, I was so depressed and emotional and hormonal! Hoping I don't have to deal with that again! 
Will you use a trigger?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hey, how are you??? Ugh, Im on my second day of Clomid and It has me in a horrible mood, bad headache... Just hope these next three days go by quick!!! yes, I will trigger probably next Tuesday night.


----------



## lanet

My 3rd day was the worst, I had hot flashes that night too. Now I'm done and I start the estradiol tonight (vaginally) should be interesting as Ive never taken a pill that way. I can't wait to see whats going on Thursday! I have a few pains on my left side so I bet there's an egg or 2 there


----------



## AMANDAKT512

What does the estradiol do?? I'm not getting hot flashes, Im just MEAN!!!!


----------



## lanet

It thickens the lining, in case clomid thins it. Just a precaution my dr does. 
Lol I think I was only mean one night. I'm soooo ready to get this show on the road! Can't wait until Thursday so I'll know something


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Will you be taking a progesterone also? I will start that 3DPO... Thursday appt, is that to see how many follies you have and how big they are getting? When will you trigger? I'm doing better right now, ready for Friday to get here...lol. No more clomid.
You know, when I took Leterzole last cycle, it didnt make me like this... I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## lanet

I hate clomid and I'm glad it's over so I feel your pain. Hang in there! No I won't take progesterone, I was checked after O before and had a 34 so that was good. 
Yes Thursday is to check follies. Then I should have an idea of when to trigger and when IUI is. I hope they tell me I have at least 4 beautiful mature eggs lol


----------



## waitn4abundle

Hello ladies, im currently in my 2ww as of today, I just had my 1st IUI today 1/15/13 CD 14. I was doing 100mg of clomid days 3-7. Suprisingly i had no symptoms at all. Also did the hcg trigger shot. I have been TTC since 09. Tried BC to regulate cycle then stop and TTC and that didnt work. Tried Fertileaid, that didnt work. It seems like its been a long time coming and im anxious to see if it worked. Hopefully it did im keeping my fingers crossed. Um some info on me
My RE said that i had 5 follies on my CD 11 U/S, he said he wanted them to grow more so went again on CD 13 for a second u/s. 3 follies grew 19, 21 and unsure of the last. Just want to share my story and talk to others going through the process.
Me:24 unexplained fertility 
DH:23 perfect SA


----------



## aimze

Hi ladies.....

Im on cd4 so first apt tomorrow for scan n to start Gonal F. 

I had a bfp with iui last may but miscarried :-(

Feeling hopeful for this one!

Good luck  xx


----------



## lanet

Hi girls! Good luck on your 2ww, I can't wait to start mine and have this part of the cycle over with. I even have a good book to read so hopefully it will distract me. 

Aimze were you taking gonal last time too? Is that an injection? Good luck!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

waitn4abundle said:


> Hello ladies, im currently in my 2ww as of today, I just had my 1st IUI today 1/15/13 CD 14. I was doing 100mg of clomid days 3-7. Suprisingly i had no symptoms at all. Also did the hcg trigger shot. I have been TTC since 09. Tried BC to regulate cycle then stop and TTC and that didnt work. Tried Fertileaid, that didnt work. It seems like its been a long time coming and im anxious to see if it worked. Hopefully it did im keeping my fingers crossed. Um some info on me
> My RE said that i had 5 follies on my CD 11 U/S, he said he wanted them to grow more so went again on CD 13 for a second u/s. 3 follies grew 19, 21 and unsure of the last. Just want to share my story and talk to others going through the process.
> Me:24 unexplained fertility
> DH:23 perfect SA

FX'd you get that sticky bean!!! I can't imagine TTC for that long :( I'm going on 11 months and it's killing me :( I am currently on CD 6, tomorrow is my last dose of Clomid!! Thankfully, because it's treats me horrile and make me a very mean person :(


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I hate clomid and I'm glad it's over so I feel your pain. Hang in there! No I won't take progesterone, I was checked after O before and had a 34 so that was good.
> Yes Thursday is to check follies. Then I should have an idea of when to trigger and when IUI is. I hope they tell me I have at least 4 beautiful mature eggs lol

Today is much better, only one day left!! I'm hoping I have atleast that many also!! Hurry up Wed!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Hi ladies.....
> 
> Im on cd4 so first apt tomorrow for scan n to start Gonal F.
> 
> I had a bfp with iui last may but miscarried :-(
> 
> Feeling hopeful for this one!
> 
> Good luck  xx

Good luck at your appt tomorrow:) FX'd for you!


----------



## aimze

Thanks amanda...are you going in tomorrow for iui?

Todays cd5 scan went well....got my injection pen - 75gonal f to start today...Next apt not till Tues - I think they're leaving me longer without a scan because I reacted really well last time?! Who knows!!

Hoping for iui a week on Monday as my OH on his stag do the wknd after 

Hows everyone doing? X


----------



## lanet

I'm headed to my cd 12 ultrasound to check follies in a few hours. I can't wait to know something. 
Aimze do the injections have bad side effects? Do you not respond to clomid?


----------



## aimze

Good luck lanet!!

Lord knows why they didnt try me with clomid first - I never asked...

If these iui dont work im going to ask for 3 rounds of clomid whilst waiting on the ivf waiting list!

I cant wait for the end of the tww - Do you girls trigger to release the eggs?

Last time I triggered and then tested the trigger till it went negative - I got a positive on cd25 but it was sooooo faint I ignored it and then cd28 got A bfp! 

I cant decide whether to just wait this time and be good! Although I think i would know if i was this time as from cd24 I was falling asleep at 7:30/8 an waking up at 6:30 on the dot!

X


----------



## aimze

Oh lanet to answer your question - no side effects apatrt from the trigger shot which was just sore boobies!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Thanks amanda...are you going in tomorrow for iui?
> 
> Todays cd5 scan went well....got my injection pen - 75gonal f to start today...Next apt not till Tues - I think they're leaving me longer without a scan because I reacted really well last time?! Who knows!!
> 
> Hoping for iui a week on Monday as my OH on his stag do the wknd after
> 
> Hows everyone doing? X

I will do IUI next wed or thurs. I go for a US on Tuesday and will probably trigger that night or the next day depending on the follie sizes. I'm on CD7


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Good luck lanet!!
> 
> Lord knows why they didnt try me with clomid first - I never asked...
> 
> If these iui dont work im going to ask for 3 rounds of clomid whilst waiting on the ivf waiting list!
> 
> I cant wait for the end of the tww - Do you girls trigger to release the eggs?
> 
> Last time I triggered and then tested the trigger till it went negative - I got a positive on cd25 but it was sooooo faint I ignored it and then cd28 got A bfp!
> 
> I cant decide whether to just wait this time and be good! Although I think i would know if i was this time as from cd24 I was falling asleep at 7:30/8 an waking up at 6:30 on the dot!
> 
> X


I tested out my trigger last cycle, only because I don't have the patience to wait.. I will do the same this cycle too..


----------



## lanet

I might test out my trigger just to finally see a bfp even if it's not real lol. I'm waiting for the dr. But the ultrasound didnt look good:(


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I might test out my trigger just to finally see a bfp even if it's not real lol. I'm waiting for the dr. But the ultrasound didnt look good:(

Oh no, what's wrong?? I hope you get good news. FX'd


----------



## lanet

Well I have no mature follies:( I had one at 12 and that was the biggest. So I go back in Monday, but if no improvement then I will be out on a higher does of clomid. My lining is also really thin, but she said it might thicken as the eggs mature but if not, she will take me off clomid, and put me on letrizole. I'm still taking estradiol to help. 
Also, the ultrasound tech said I have pcos, but the dr said she thinks the clomid just made it look that way. Who knows. Anyway, I guess I wait until Monday now. I wonder if anyone has ever seen a big jump in the egg growth after a few days?


----------



## aimze

Ah hun best wishes they grow some more for mon!! Im not back till Tues so im fairly hopeful they'll tell me 3 have grown nicely and back on Friday when they give me the trigger!!

Im not sure about testing the trigger this time....I might be good and wait till cd28...x


----------



## lanet

How is everyone? I'm so ready to be done with the medicine, I had to continue the estrogen. I'm hoping I have nice follies and thick lining tomorrow.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I had my day mixed up on my appointments, I go for my US on Wed and will do IUI Thurs or Fri. I am having some strong O pains on my right side, so I'm guessing I have atleast one Follie on that side. ( last month it was my left) I can't wait to hear how your appt goes today, hoping you have some nice follies and thick lining also..


----------



## lanet

Thank you. I was also having pains on my left side, the side the NO mature follies! This experience has been pretty cool to get to look inside and see exactly what's going on. We will IUI pretty close to each other! I'm guessing tues or wed for me if things look good today. I'm afraid if I go much longer I will o on my own. In the past w clomid I always Od on day 16 or 18 and today is 16. Are you abstaining? We bd yesterday morning, so if it's tomorrow we will be good...


----------



## AMANDAKT512

How was your US today?? It is pretty neat, I just wish each step didn't take so long..lol. We are not abstaining, we will prob bd tomorrow ( we did yesterday) and If we do IUI Thurs will prob BD that night and again for sure on Fri. Were you told to abstain for a certain amount of days prior to IUI?


----------



## lanet

My us is in a few hours. We were told to abstain for 2 days. But we have count/motility issues.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

so hopefully you will trigger tonight??


----------



## lanet

I hope!!! I'm so ready to find out. I hope I get good news


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Ihope you do too. Are you in the states?


----------



## lanet

Yes I am in missouri. You?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Yes I am in missouri. You?

cool... I'm in Texas :)


----------



## lanet

I'm so excited!!! They wanted the follie to be between 18-20, mine was 19.1!!! It was 12 Thursday! They wanted the lining to be 8-12, mine was 10!!! Thursday it was 4. I'm waiting for the lab results then depending on that, I will trigger tonight or in the morning and IUI either way Wednesday morning! Yippee!!! Lol


----------



## lanet

So I got the call from the dr. I triggered at 10pm, I do IUI in 36 hours. So excited!


----------



## lanet

Oh and I will be taking progesterone starting Thursday as a precaution. Yay more hormones! Lol


----------



## AMANDAKT512

YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! are you going to test out your trigger or wait for a blood test in 14 days?


----------



## lanet

I think I will take a cheap test just to see it lol! But then I will wait to full 2 weeks and test at home. Your appt is tomorrow to check follies right?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Yes Ma'am, at 8:30 am, my FS is 3 hours away in Houston, so I get to leave at 5am :( DH is out of town for work so I have to go alone. Which I don't mind, gives me plenty of time to think about things ;)


----------



## lanet

Well good luck! Is it day 12?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Yes, today I'm on CD12 ( my ticker is wrong..lol)


----------



## lanet

Soooo bloated today.....!


----------



## lanet

How did your appt go? My IUI went as good as it could. My husbands sample was great with high count and 95% motility! The even called him a rock star. Lol. Now the wait begins. I'm bloated and slightly crampy.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Replying while driving..eekk 2 30mm very mature follies, got trigger shot..iui tomorrow at 8:30.glad yours went well..


----------



## lanet

Wow! Those are big! So we will be less than 24 hours apart in the 2ww!


----------



## lanet

Will you take progesterone? I'm secretly hoping my little follie on the left side went ahead and released too and that I get twins. Lol!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Yes,i start progesterone on Monday..i hope this is our month..did the procedure hurt


----------



## lanet

No not at all, I cramped a little from the speculum thing, just like a Pap smear. I couldn't really feel anything else. Then he tilted my table a little and had me lay for 20 minutes. I start progesterone tomorrow.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

cool!!! are you testing out your trigger?


----------



## lanet

No, I'm planning on waiting the full 2 weeks. Are you?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I don't have any tests...lol... I have a crap load of OPK's, I think I will test it out.. I'll go buy some of those 88cent ones from WalMart. I have no will power :)


----------



## lanet

Lol! I wonder how long it will show up? I'm guessing 8-10 days? Did you say you had your trigger shot today?


----------



## aimze

Im back an iui imseminated LOL!! 

My body responded v.quicky an after 5days of gonal f I had 1 @ 1.9 an 5 stupidly small ones not worth measuring....

iui was done today an was pain free, 10mil after wash an im sat @ hme with my feet up!

keep feeling twings in.right side but prob in my head lol!!

looks like were all in tww together!! 

I think im going to wait to test, I tested early last time an got a bfp @ 12dpiui....

period due 2weeks today but if doesnt show up will wait till 9th feb as thats my little angels due date so will be amazed if she can bring us a bfp!

best of luck to you all!! x


----------



## lanet

Oh wow Aimze! I'm glad we are all together! Glad everything went well for you. So you had just 1 follie on the injections? I only had 1 too, but all it takes is one!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Im done!!! Laying with my body propped on the exam table..the third was 19 mm ..45mil sperm!!!!


----------



## lanet

Yay! So you had 3! That's great!


----------



## aimze

yay amanda!!! 45mil.is fab!!

yes lanet - 1 egg on wed was 1.9 but 5 small ones that were too.small to bother measuring!

x


----------



## lanet

I had several small ones too, besides my big one. I'm hoping small one snuck in there anyway


----------



## aimze

so ladies.....any feelings after?

im having bubble type feelings on my right side which is where the main folli was....i had a really strong opk today so hoping i ovulated just earlier! woooo!!

i really want to be good and not test early for risk of chemical...

x


----------



## lanet

I felt very bloated and sore all day but I feel mostly normal today. I think I ovulated yesterday too. I don't plan on testing early unless you two start getting BFPs and I get tempted lol


----------



## aimze

haha its soooo hard not testing...

symptons I had last time i'll be keeping my eye out for is falling asleep @ 8pm an waking @ 6:30am from 10dpiui! 

x


----------



## lanet

I'm feeling a little dizzy. I did the night after the shot too. Do you think it's the ovidrel?


----------



## aimze

i get a lil dizzy when I stand up too quick but thats all...

cant stop thinking about the tww an how long its going to feel!!! x


----------



## lanet

I know! I'm 1dpo! Lol, at least 24 hours has passed for me


----------



## aimze

do you have a blood test 7dpiui to check if you ovulated? Im booked in for next thurs so thats the first milestone!

x


----------



## lanet

I don't. I will be taking progesterone anyway which is how they check so I'm not sure if it would work. Did you use a trigger?


----------



## lanet

I also had a headache all night and today. My allergies are bothering me. My dr said I could still take Zyrtec. Do you guys think it's safe? I'm tempted to just sneeze my head off and avoid meds.


----------



## aimze

yea triggered wednesday @ 11:30pm....I really hope I did ovulate, just wish there was a few more follies to fertilise an not just the 1 x


----------



## aimze

personally i wouldnt just incase it changes your lining?? x


----------



## lanet

Do you ovulate on your own? Can you trigger with a mature follie and not ovulate? I kinda wish I had more than 1 too. Like 4 lol. But I've read many many success stories with just one. And most fertile women only have 1 each month. So no worries.


----------



## aimze

yes you can trigger and not ovulate as some follies are empty...unlikely though! 

Exactly, 1 is more than enough! 4 would be a risk, quads would be a massvly highrisk pregnany! x


----------



## lanet

Yes i wouldn't want quads, just more chances for one or two to get fertilized though. My dr told me they had a lady last week that had no mature follies so they increased her meds and she came back with 8!!! So they cancelled her cycle. I wouldn't want that


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Lol! I wonder how long it will show up? I'm guessing 8-10 days? Did you say you had your trigger shot today?

It lasted 9 days for me last cycle.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Im back an iui imseminated LOL!!
> 
> My body responded v.quicky an after 5days of gonal f I had 1 @ 1.9 an 5 stupidly small ones not worth measuring....
> 
> iui was done today an was pain free, 10mil after wash an im sat @ hme with my feet up!
> 
> keep feeling twings in.right side but prob in my head lol!!
> 
> looks like were all in tww together!!
> 
> I think im going to wait to test, I tested early last time an got a bfp @ 12dpiui....
> 
> period due 2weeks today but if doesnt show up will wait till 9th feb as thats my little angels due date so will be amazed if she can bring us a bfp!
> 
> best of luck to you all!! x

FX'd for you!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Yay! So you had 3! That's great!

YES!!! and OMG I feel like I'm about to die... I am cramping soooo bad, guess them buggers are trying to release... OUCH!!!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> yes you can trigger and not ovulate as some follies are empty...unlikely though!
> 
> Exactly, 1 is more than enough! 4 would be a risk, quads would be a massvly highrisk pregnany! x

My Dr made me sign a statement stating I was aware that since I had 3 mature follies that the chances of multiples are there... lol... I hope one of that bad boys stick!!!!


----------



## lanet

Oh man I want to sign a document like that!!!! Lol, (I'm totally serious though)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Oh man I want to sign a document like that!!!! Lol, (I'm totally serious though)

I can handle twins, but eeekk not sure about more then that..lol


----------



## lanet

Do you guys know what your lining measurement was?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

mine was 8 yesterday, i'm not sure what is a good number considering we were on Clomid... what was yours on your last US? I'm starting progesterone on Tuesday instead of Monday.


----------



## lanet

It was a 10, but I was on the estrogen to thicken it. I think 8 is good. I think it needs to be over 7? I'm not sure


----------



## lanet

I wonder why they are having me start progesterone so early?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Yours sounds good then..
I'm not sure either, my Dr don't want me to start until 3 days after ovulation, she said if you start to early it could mess up things. When did you start?


----------



## lanet

I'm supposed to start tonight.


----------



## aimze

not sure what my lining wS ladies...forgot 2 ask....

last iui i got really sore boobs frm the trigger....this time i hav nada?

x


----------



## lanet

I've noticed in my natural cycles sometimes I have sore boobs earlier, sometimes later, so I think you're fine and maybe they will come soon. I don't have sore boobs yet. I did however have some amazing hot flashes last night lol! No doubt from the progesterone? Wow I thought I was suffocating and couldn't get the blankets off fast enough. I've also had a headache since the trigger. 
12 days until I test!


----------



## lanet

My daughters birthday is coming up and I had to make reservations early at our fave Japanese restaurant since it is valentines day, and I keep thinking, I will know then, I could be pregnant at dinner! Oh please God let it be.


----------



## lanet

Ok I just poas, just to see the trigger, and it was not fmu, I held it for only 45 min. But I don't really see it:( is that normal


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies,

Just reading your posts and we are about on the same trajectory. I had an IUI on Wed after US on Monday. Had 3 follies 21, 18, and 17 mm, Endo almost at 7 (I was on 1000mg Clomid, so I guess that is it?.

This is my 1st IUI - triggered at 10 pm Mon night and had IUI Wed am. Also, taking Estradiol to help with lining I think.

Took it easy all day Wed, thought Pos thoughts, and tried not to do too much internet research :) Most of day Thurs took it easy though I had a lunch meeting and errand. Heading out today for another appt. WIll take it easy all weekend.

Was feeling a bit lonely and hormonal as DH had work event Wed night, and a concert last night (I cancelled to take it easy). Am hoping to have support with boards and find others to talk about since my DH is a bit overwhelmed by the whole process and I am obsessing! Have only told my sister and 2 friends...trying to not tell world. 

Am supposed to go in 2/13 for test and AF due 2/6 - 2/8...

Am having pretty fluctuating emotions from nervous to happy and excited!

Have not done BD since last week...MD says ok to do as much as possible. What about you all?

Good luck!!


----------



## aimze

hey henna!

welcome...i love were all testing the same week! there HAS to be some bfps statistically!! 

we bd this morn an i coulnt concentrate so told oh no more bd till we.know!!

I keep getting bubbly feelings on my right sides but i know its too early for anything @ all!!

lanet - so the test was negative? it might mean your trigger is all out, try again with fmu...i'll do one tomorow to let you know what mine looks like.

I really wanna refrain from testing early!!

So if this one doesnt work are you all going straight into another? Im getting married.in 9 weeks so the next one would clash with my hen but if i waited till may the holiday ive booked in jan I would be too pregnant to fly!

x


----------



## lanet

Hi henna! I haven't bd, too scared I guess. Even though I'm sure it's fine. It is exciting that we are all on the same schedule! 
Aimze I had a look at my test again and it's there but light, but so beautiful lol, I cannot wait until it's real, it's been so long since I've seen one.


----------



## aimze

imagine if bfp all round! come on 10days time x


----------



## lanet

Yes this is a lucky thread I think. BFPs for everyone!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> My daughters birthday is coming up and I had to make reservations early at our fave Japanese restaurant since it is valentines day, and I keep thinking, I will know then, I could be pregnant at dinner! Oh please God let it be.

I was thinking if I do get a BFP, that maybe I would try to keep it a secret until Valentines day and surprise DH, but I'm not sure if I would be able to keep quiet :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Ok I just poas, just to see the trigger, and it was not fmu, I held it for only 45 min. But I don't really see it:( is that normal

what kind of test did you do? You triggered Monday night, right??


----------



## Hennapop

LOL Amanda - if you could keep it a secret until 2/14 I would be very impressed!! :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

My dr told us to BD last night, but I couldnt I was in to much pain. 3 big eggs trying to release, hurt like a mother sucker!!!! but it's on when I get off work!!! lol

There are 4 of us now, there HAS to atleast be a couple BFP, but hopefully there will be 4!!!!

I used my last pg test yesterday evening and it was a FBFP( fake BFP) so this morning I just wanted to POAS..lol, so I used a OPK and holy moly it was DARK!!

So FF gave me crosshairs today and says im 3DPO, but what I find odd is yesterday when DR did the US the eggs hadn't released yet. confusing !!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> LOL Amanda - if you could keep it a secret until 2/14 I would be very impressed!! :)

LMAO, me too... but I'm so going to TRY!!!! Man that is a long way away 20 days, are you serious?!?!?!?!


----------



## lanet

I used a dollar tree cheapie and didnt hold my pee long enough. My daughters bday is valentines day so id be in big trouble if I broke the news and stole her thunder that day lol. 
I do plan in keeping it a secret from most people for awhile though.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I don't plan to tell anyone except for the people that know we are trying. My parents, his, and a couple good friends, and of course ya'll will know :)


----------



## lanet

And to answer the other question, I think I would go straight into the next cycle if needed. That question was on this thread right?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> and to answer the other question, i think i would go straight into the next cycle if needed. That question was on this thread right?

lol, huh?!?!?!?!


----------



## lanet

Haha! I guess it was a different thread. Disregard


----------



## lanet

No it was this one! Aimze asked. So confused lol.


----------



## lanet

And I wouldn't worry about ff, I'm sure temps are messed up by the shot etc...


----------



## Mommy81

Hi Ladies,

I see you are all a little ahead of me! How exciting, FX'ed for you!!

I am starting Femera tonight for 5 days, and then 3 days of Follistim. This will be our first IUI. I am super excited and really nervous, I just pray it will work for us! We have been TTC for 2 years now.

:dust: to you all, can't wait to see all the BFP! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I see you are all a little ahead of me! How exciting, FX'ed for you!!
> 
> I am starting Femera tonight for 5 days, and then 3 days of Follistim. This will be our first IUI. I am super excited and really nervous, I just pray it will work for us! We have been TTC for 2 years now.
> 
> :dust: to you all, can't wait to see all the BFP! :happydance::happydance:

Hey Mommy81!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## aimze

gd luck momma8...

Yes it was me lanet that asked about next round!

amanda I did an OPK wed an thurs an yes it was dark! Super dark!!! looked pretty impressive! x

Wish we could tell earlier if it worked! I would be13weeks the day I get married so could do a.lovely announcement when were bak from honeymoon!!

x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> gd luck momma8...
> 
> Yes it was me lanet that asked about next round!
> 
> amanda I did an OPK wed an thurs an yes it was dark! Super dark!!! looked pretty impressive! x
> 
> Wish we could tell earlier if it worked! I would be13weeks the day I get married so could do a.lovely announcement when were bak from honeymoon!!
> 
> x

That would be a great announcement!! Where are you going for your honeymoon?


----------



## aimze

were goinng to mexico! Cant wait! 10weeks tomorow! 

x


----------



## lanet

How is everyone today? I wish we were a few more days into this, it's dragging. Nothing to report here, glad to be off work for the next couple of days


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Lanet - Im with you sister...it would be good to have it be 10 days from now!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> were goinng to mexico! Cant wait! 10weeks tomorow!
> 
> x

Oh FUN!!! DH and I went to Cancun for our Honeymoon in Dec 2011, and it was FABULOUS!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> How is everyone today? I wish we were a few more days into this, it's dragging. Nothing to report here, glad to be off work for the next couple of days

Doing great here, took a OPK this morning because that is the only test I have to pee on!! LMAO, it was still pretty dark...lol These next 10 days need to speed up!!


----------



## lanet

We want to go to Mexico. We went to Hawaii for our honeymoon in 2010. We are planning a beach vacay for may, to take a break from all of this, but I pray I'm preggo then!


----------



## aimze

wooo to mexico amanda 

This weekends gone pretty quick...This time nxt week were only a few days from testing!! 

If successful do you get an early 6week scan? I had one last time but this time i would see if they would do it at 8weeks as thats when I last miscarried so id feel beter if I got past the 2month milestone.
x


----------



## lanet

I was thinking about that and I think I would beg for an early scan, although I'm sure they would give me one after the struggle we've had to get here. Aimze just to let you know I had a miscarriage before my daughter. Then the next time I got pregnant, I had a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy baby. (And I puked for 6 months straight but that's ok;))


----------



## lanet

Also I'm sleeping sooo good on the progesterone. I take it vaginally, do you guys? I did get a little dizzy at work yesterday, and I stand on my feet all day and was wearing heels, not a good combo. I downloaded the free circle and bloom, I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

We have a Jamaia trip booked in July for my DH parents 30th wedding anniversary, so I;ll either be big and pregnant or skinny and sexy!! lol 

FF finally changed my O to CD14 which matches when I had the IUI, my temps are higher then normal this morning it was 98.74, last cycle the highest it got was 98.1, so hoping that is a good sign. I start my progesterone vaginally on Tuesday. Last cycle I didn't have any side affects from them, and normally my boobs always hurt before AF and that never happened.


----------



## lanet

I keep waiting for my boobs to hurt, they normally do and i thought the progesterone would increase that, so that's good to know that might not happen. 
Jamaica how amazing! Something to look forward too!


----------



## aimze

I read that sore boobs before af was a sign of low progesterone so hopefully you shpuldnt get them!

I have my test for progesterone on thurs an im not going to call them for the results!! x


----------



## lanet

Really?! I always thought it was from the progesterone! But when I did acupuncture and she "balanced" me out I never had sore boobs so maybe that's the case. My boobs would always get less sore the day before AF which I thought was when progesterone dropped. 
Your not going to call them for the result??
I've only had the progesterone check once and it was on a cycle of clomid, it was 34 and the dr was convinced I was pregnant, but I was not:(


----------



## lanet

Are you guys testing your trigger now? I think I may start doing that next weekend.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I have NOT been testing the trigger with hpt but I have been using opk..lol..that is all i have, and I just have to pee on something..lol


----------



## aimze

haha love the poas urge!! 

lanet im not calling for my results of progestrrone as it stressed me out last time! i'll get the result if this cycle doesnt wrk....

im also not testing trigger shot.....14dpiui is a week thurs an if no af im not testing til 16dpiui....if its a bfp i wannaa see a strong 1.. not a squinter lol z


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hey ladies, how is everyone this lovely Monday morning?!?!


----------



## aimze

anxiously counting down the days ha! This time next week we'll be nearly there!! 

x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

9 days ( not counting today) wish I could go to sleep and wake up next Thursday!!
Are you in the states Aimze??


----------



## Hennapop

Hi all,

I had some tingling in my lower abdomen this weekend along with one sharp pain on my right side! I keep wondering what is going on in there and if it is happening!!

Im a bit on edge. I just had a conference call and feel like I was a bit of a b!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

when is everyone scheduled for their blood test??

Mine is the 7th.


----------



## lanet

I don't have a blood test scheduled. I'm just supposed to poas on feb 6th. 
Henna you should try the circle and bloom free download, it has you visualize what's going on in there and it's really cool. I'm visualizing my fertilized eggie floating peacefully around and getting ready to implant in my lining, tomorrow! Lol
Have any of you bought baby items? I haven't but the day I get a bfp my hubby better watch out bc Ive been dreaming of baby items for over 2 years


----------



## Mommy81

Hey ladies!

I was wondering if anyone has had any side effects with Femara?? I am just curious, because I am not having any and on the Clomid I felt so emotional and was having hot flashes. I hear Femara has less side effects, but I have NONE! 
Anyone else experiencing this??? 

Hope all of you are are doing well and FX'ed the BFP's start rolling in any day now!!!

:dust:


----------



## lanet

I think we all may be on clomid...I'm not sure though. I've heard the same about femara! That's great!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any side effects with Femara?? I am just curious, because I am not having any and on the Clomid I felt so emotional and was having hot flashes. I hear Femara has less side effects, but I have NONE!
> Anyone else experiencing this???
> 
> Hope all of you are are doing well and FX'ed the BFP's start rolling in any day now!!!
> 
> :dust:

The only thing I had with Femara was severe nausea about 15 minutes after I took it and it lasted for a couple hours.


----------



## Mommy81

Amanda are you taking femara now?? or clomid?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Amanda are you taking femara now?? or clomid?

I did CLomid this cycle, but Femara last cycle.


----------



## Mommy81

AMANDAKT512 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda are you taking femara now?? or clomid?
> 
> I did CLomid this cycle, but Femara last cycle.Click to expand...

Gotcha....best of luck Amanda! I hope you get your BFP next week!:happydance:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> AMANDAKT512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Amanda are you taking femara now?? or clomid?
> 
> I did CLomid this cycle, but Femara last cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha....best of luck Amanda! I hope you get your BFP next week!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!!

same to you:)


----------



## aimze

im in the UK hun....

So were all testing on the same day! I tested 2 days early and got the faintest bfp..

Im waiting till 2days after so its a more obviously line!

I keep getting twinges and now back ache....Just think, our eggs will be implanting over the next 5 days! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I'm having some mild cramping right now...


----------



## aimze

maybe something is happening  you would think fertilization would occur quicker in iui than a natural pregnancy? x


----------



## lanet

Im feeling dull cramps too!


----------



## aimze

mine all seem to be on my right side where the folli was....

just booked Jan 14 holiday....please let me add my baby!!

im hoping for tiredness to kick in around the weekend then I'll know its bfp! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> im feeling dull cramps too!

mine is super low..


----------



## aimze

i keep getting a dull tug as well....

who will cave an test early?

x


----------



## lanet

Probably me...sigh. :)


----------



## lanet

I'm feeling a sharp pain on my low slightly left side and when it happens I also feel a weird pulling next to my belly button! Please let it be implantation!


----------



## aimze

its prob too early for implantation but could be the egg cells dividing an the blasticyst thing? x


----------



## aimze

anyone else distracted? x


----------



## lanet

Well I'm 6 dpiui so it could be implantatiom now. Finally! Lol


----------



## aimze

lanet im going crazy here!!! i feel i need to test!! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I'm feeling a sharp pain on my low slightly left side and when it happens I also feel a weird pulling next to my belly button! Please let it be implantation!

OMG, I'm feeling the same thing!!! how weird!! maybe something good is happening in there lord I hope so :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> lanet im going crazy here!!! i feel i need to test!! x

DON"T do it, wait a couple days, bc if you triggered you wil get a false positive.. pee on a OPK, that is what I am doing!! JUst to release my urge to POAS!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> anyone else distracted? x

Starting this evening and until Sunday I will be pretty distracted, DD has dance competition on Saturday so we have rehersal and make up session tonight, tumblimg tomorrow, basketball on Thursday and finally friday heading out of town... :)


----------



## aimze

i have a lovely weekend planned! my friend is taking me to a spa (am i allowed?!) then for a meal since my fiancee is on his stag do! then on Monday i can call for my progesterone results! 

x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> i have a lovely weekend planned! my friend is taking me to a spa (am i allowed?!) then for a meal since my fiancee is on his stag do! then on Monday i can call for my progesterone results!
> 
> x

I don't think there should be an issue with the spa, sounds relaxing! What date is your wedding?


----------



## lanet

That sounds like a relaxing weekend Aimze! And Amanda that's great that you are so busy, that will make time fly! I feel better that this first week is almost over at least. I have one cheap test, I think I'll cave this weekend and see what happens and then go buy better tests.


----------



## aimze

wedding is April....Ladies far tmi but i am so moist down below with cm i feel like my period is coming!!! i keep popping the loo to check it isn't blood....good sign? x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> That sounds like a relaxing weekend Aimze! And Amanda that's great that you are so busy, that will make time fly! I feel better that this first week is almost over at least. I have one cheap test, I think I'll cave this weekend and see what happens and then go buy better tests.

So if you test Saturday you will be 10dpiui?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> wedding is April....Ladies far tmi but i am so moist down below with cm i feel like my period is coming!!! i keep popping the loo to check it isn't blood....good sign? x

hmmmm when is she due? Is it creamy/lotiony?? 

I have no idea on mine anymore, since Im doing progesterone suppositories.


----------



## aimze

according to Google which is obviously true (not) an increase in cm could mean the cervix is making a mucous plug an more cm is a sign of increased progesterone....could all be a load of crap too!! We shall see if my progesterone is high on Thursday! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> according to Google which is obviously true (not) an increase in cm could mean the cervix is making a mucous plug an more cm is a sign of increased progesterone....could all be a load of crap too!! We shall see if my progesterone is high on Thursday! x

fx'd!!


----------



## lanet

I'm with Amanda, I've had to wear panty liners ever since I started the progesterone. But I think it's a good sign if you aren't taking it!
Yes I'll be 10dpo Saturday. Do you think the trigger would be gone?


----------



## lanet

Are you guys avoiding caffeine?


----------



## aimze

I usually have 3 teas a day which im now having decaf ...the occasional cups of coffee are once a week so still having those...

Just tested trigger an opk @ the same time an both blank...

Lanet if your trigger is blank now then Saturday shouldn't be a false positive x


----------



## lanet

Saturday SHOULD be a positive lol. A real positive! Good to know yours is blank now. I haven't retested mine.


----------



## aimze

Twas naughty testing but wanted to get a blank to know the real one is real! Last iui i got the faintest positive on 12dpjui x


----------



## lanet

Oh maybe I should wait until 12 dpiui then...
I asked about caffiene bc I drink tea and also a cup of half caffiene coffee a day but I just read terrible things about it!!!! I'm quitting.


----------



## aimze

I feel "fizzy" down below...x


----------



## lanet

I feel tired and hungry. Amanda did the progesterone give you a crazy appetite:(?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I'm with Amanda, I've had to wear panty liners ever since I started the progesterone. But I think it's a good sign if you aren't taking it!
> Yes I'll be 10dpo Saturday. Do you think the trigger would be gone?

I would think so, but I've read of people still having it in their systems up to 12-14 dpt.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Are you guys avoiding caffeine?

I will have a cup of coffee or a 12oz soda a day, I need caffeine!!!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I feel tired and hungry. Amanda did the progesterone give you a crazy appetite:(?

It didn't do anything to me last cycle, and I'm only on my first day this cycle...I still have heartburn, i'm sure it's not pregnancy related but I have no clue what it could be from :(


----------



## aimze

I've had Heartburn....trigger shot side effect? X


----------



## lanet

No heartburn here.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. I am so tired to searching the internet with symptoms! Must control self!

I am drinking tea rather than coffee, green tea a couple of times a day. Hope that is ok. Yesterday, I had one cup of coffee and so drank less tea. 

I had cramping last night and some tingling in the middle of the night, hoping for the best. My poor DH was saying "are you OK? Do you think you are getting your AF?" Insert very concerned look. 

Im super tired. I think that might be an effect of all of the hormones though. I stop my estradol today. 

I am just so waiting for this to get resolved...please...please.

Thanks for the idea to look at circle and bloom i'll definitely get it!

Keep positive everyone and good for you ladies heading out of town / taking care of yourself / etc. Smile :)


----------



## lanet

I'm very tired as well, but that's not all that unusual for me, and can also be blamed on hormones. Can I ask why you are taking estradiol after the IUI? Just curious as I took that before IUI and then progesterone after.


----------



## aimze

Awake early....this happened last time i got a bfp....couldn't sleep in the night, boiling hot (its minister degrees outside) an waking up @ 6:30 dying for a wee....

1 week left to test ladies....get the weekend out the way an were on the last leg!

X


----------



## lanet

Good symptoms Aimze! Yes weekend get out of the way!!! 
I'm officially in the 1ww now! No sore boobs or any real symptoms of anything yet.


----------



## aimze

Im classing today as 1ww too! I now feel like af might come early....back ache...hmmm x


----------



## lanet

How long is your luteal phase usually? Mine is usually 13 days, but with clomid it's 14-15 days. So I know AF is far off (9 months away;)) plus the dr said the progesterone would delay things.


----------



## aimze

Im usually bang on 28days but last month it was only 21?! Never had that before!

X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Good morning ladies!!! YAY, one week to go :) Nothing new to report for me, although I woke up starving this morning.


----------



## aimze

Low back pain.....think af is going to come early!! 

Progesterone test tomorrow but no results till Monday! X


----------



## lanet

No keep AF away! When I was pregnant with my daughter I swore AF was coming.


----------



## aimze

I know..please stay away!!

Still as miserable a sin an short stabbing pains on right side...If I can keep myself sane over the weekend then were on the very final leg!

Come on girls! We can doit! X


----------



## lanet

I'm feeling really irritable, and I'm craving salt... Few twinges today, first on left side, now on right.


----------



## Hennapop

I've been having twinges too. It is so weird!

I'm not sure if it is in my head or for real :) go quick 1ww!


----------



## lanet

I went to church tonight and I kinda felt like God was telling me to have faith and believe I'm pregnant. Even though it's risky. I'm going to try to do just that.


----------



## aimze

nearly there ladies...please let the weekend go quickly so we can tests....

so whose testing on what day?

im Wednesday which is 14dpiui...the clinic said af due 14-16days after x


----------



## lanet

I'm supposed to test Wednesday which is 14dpiui, unless I counted wrong! Lol. But honestly I think I may start testing Sunday or Monday if I can hold out. I'm 8dpiui, I feel like 9 on are days I've seen people get BFPs so I'm really excited to finally almost be there!!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I am due to test on Thurs, but I will porb start on Tues...


----------



## lanet

I still don't have sore boobs. I usually do and everything ive read says prometrium increases this. What's going on with me then? Are any of yours sore yet?


----------



## aimze

Nope! I keep poking mine waiting for them to hurt!! 

Were so close now ladies!! I might do a sneaky Monday test but should really wait till wed @ least x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I still don't have sore boobs. I usually do and everything ive read says prometrium increases this. What's going on with me then? Are any of yours sore yet?

Mine are NOT either, and I always get sore boobs atleast a week before AF. Last cycle I was on progesterone alos, and did not get sore boobs also.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Nope! I keep poking mine waiting for them to hurt!!
> 
> Were so close now ladies!! I might do a sneaky Monday test but should really wait till wed @ least x

I keep poking mine too ..lol


----------



## aimze

I have a really busy weekend so earliest I test will be Monday...if my protesterone results are good I'll test Monday! X


----------



## lanet

I had a strong urge to test today! It's so early I know I'm going to cave and do it this weekend! I just want to know so bad.


----------



## aimze

Lanet how many tests d you have? I have 4 internet cheepes an one digital im saving!! I just tell myself if i keep testing then when im all out no more testing!

X


----------



## lanet

I only have 1 cheapie!!!! I have to wait! I was going to go buy a 3 pack of a better one but I don't trust myself yet.


----------



## aimze

Don't buy anymore!!!! Wait till Monday then if no period by Thursday buy more! X


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I went to church tonight and I kinda felt like God was telling me to have faith and believe I'm pregnant. Even though it's risky. I'm going to try to do just that.

I think that is a great idea Lanet.....Keep positive! :flower:


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> nearly there ladies...please let the weekend go quickly so we can tests....
> 
> so whose testing on what day?
> 
> im Wednesday which is 14dpiui...the clinic said af due 14-16days after x

How exciting Aimze! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I'm supposed to test Wednesday which is 14dpiui, unless I counted wrong! Lol. But honestly I think I may start testing Sunday or Monday if I can hold out. I'm 8dpiui, I feel like 9 on are days I've seen people get BFPs so I'm really excited to finally almost be there!!




AMANDAKT512 said:


> I am due to test on Thurs, but I will porb start on Tues...


How exciting ladies! I hope we all get our BFP's!!! You guys are so close! I am excited to hear next week, FX'ed :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lanet

Aimze I don't know if I can wait until Thursday! I'm supposed to call on Wednesday if no AF. And I know once I poas I will be doing it everyday after that. Maybe I should start Saturday? Friday? Help I have no will power!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

LOL, I am the one with NO willpower, but for some reason I'm very relaxed this cycle. No urge to test or anything, but im sure if I had some tests I would be tempted :)


----------



## lanet

I think something about getting to 8 dpiui and knowing I could get a bfp soon has done me in:/ I will try to be patient.


----------



## lanet

I'm very bloated. Anyone else?


----------



## aimze

Im.bloated but i need a wee lol!!!

Now the weekend is here and im barely @ home my urge has gone....I always find the first few daysof the tww the worst an then the final 4days I dontt mind so much!!has your trigger 100% gone?x


----------



## aimze

Prpgesterone levels back @ 30...last time they were 8 but 30 indicates Ovulation x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

So happy you got good results on your progesterone test aimze!!


----------



## Mommy81

Amanda...I'm the same way! I cannot resist testing!

Aimze! yay:happydance::happydance:

Lanet...I am so bloated!

I went for my ultrasound this am....2 follies!:happydance: 17 mm and 20mm! So we triggered this am, and IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!!!

:yipee::yipee:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Amanda...I'm the same way! I cannot resist testing!
> 
> Aimze! yay:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Lanet...I am so bloated!
> 
> I went for my ultrasound this am....2 follies!:happydance: 17 mm and 20mm! So we triggered this am, and IUI tomorrow and Sunday!!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee:

Great follie size Mommy!!! Hope your IUI's go great!! SO you will be testing around Valentines day right???


----------



## Mommy81

Thanks Amanda!

I will go for blood work Wednesday the 6th for luteal phase, and then pregnancy test the 18th! God....please do not let these days drag!:wacko: The 18th seems SO FAR AWAY! 

I am sure I will test on my own before then though. The suspense kills me! I wish I had all the money I have spent on tests! 

How about you?? Did you give in and test yet?? Or are you holding strong?


----------



## aimze

This tww has been awful!!! So long!! 

X


----------



## lanet

Good luck Mommy! Sounds like everything is looking good!

Aimze geat progesterone levels!

Last night I couldn't sleep bc my heart was beating extra fast and I could feel it when I would lay down. Could this be from the prometrium? Even though I've been taking it for a full week now?
I dreamt of getting a very dark bfp last night. I wanted to test today. 9dpiui!!! I probably will tomorrow.


----------



## aimze

Lanet im goin to test tomorrow just to check the trigger is 100% out ready for Wednesdays testing x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Thanks Amanda!
> 
> I will go for blood work Wednesday the 6th for luteal phase, and then pregnancy test the 18th! God....please do not let these days drag!:wacko: The 18th seems SO FAR AWAY!
> 
> I am sure I will test on my own before then though. The suspense kills me! I wish I had all the money I have spent on tests!
> 
> How about you?? Did you give in and test yet?? Or are you holding strong?

I've actually done good and still resisting :) I just know from last cycel it took 9/10 days for the trigger to be out and I'm on day 9, so maybe I will start testing on Sunday or Monday.

Yeah, it is rudiculous how much those tests cost. Thankfully we can order on line and get more bang for our buck.


----------



## lanet

It's been 11 days since I triggered so I should be good right? DH said I'm not allowed to test until Sunday.


----------



## aimze

I triggered Wednesday...do you count the trigger day? If so todayis 10days...if not tomorrow is...either way tomorrow it should have gone! X


----------



## lanet

I triggered Monday...


----------



## lanet

I feel sad and scared today. I can't handle another heartbreak!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I feel the same way Lanet, this last year has been hell and I don't think I can handle another BFN :( I guess that is part of the reason I am scared to test. DH is confident that I am PG, and I feel like there is alot of pressure on me.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> I triggered Wednesday...do you count the trigger day? If so todayis 10days...if not tomorrow is...either way tomorrow it should have gone! X

I triggered on Wednesday too, I wasn't counting that as day one. But,you are right by tomorrow it SHOULD be all gone!


----------



## lanet

There's just so much at risk here, there's only one good result and the other is devastating. I don't want to repeat the meds etc next month. I'm literally begging God.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> There's just so much at risk here, there's only one good result and the other is devastating. I don't want to repeat the meds etc next month. I'm literally begging God.

I totally understand, TTC should NOT be this difficult,stressful, and emotionally draining. I will not do any meds next cycle besides for stuff I already have ( soy iso) I've been taking prenatals and extra folic acid every single day for the last year. Sunday will be one year since I had my TR:(


----------



## lanet

My heart is still pounding and I have a headache. I'm waiting for my dr to call and let me know if its the prometrium. I hope it's not:(


----------



## AMANDAKT512

that is really weird:( I hope it's not either. or if it is maybe they can switch you to something different.


----------



## aimze

Ladies i feel the same...i feel like I just need this to work! I triggered Tuesday not wed silly me!! I tested wed last an got a trigger line still so feel i need Saturdays negative so i know were i am! 

Unless tomorrow shows positive still ;-) x


----------



## lanet

My dr called back and told me that I could discontinue the prometrium. I don't feel comfortable doing that:( what do you guys think?? I don't want to wonder if it Hirt my chances.


----------



## aimze

What is it you take it for Hun? X


----------



## lanet

She just gives it as a precaution after iui. I'm just worried that if I stop my body will think its a drop in progesterone and could be harmful:( I don't know what to do.


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all, well I have read thru pages and pages of this thread- ya'll are a great group!

Anyway I am about to do my first IUI this cycle (well if all looks good in my next u/s). Does the IUI hurt at all? Or is it just uncomfortable? I had a saline ultrasound and it was terribly painful so I am very scared!! eeek!


----------



## aimze

Elle - was it the hcg you had? That was really painful! Iui is nothing in comparison!!!

Lanet -.personally i wouldn't stop....if you were to miscarry would you blame yourself even through it was possibly nothing to do with you stopping?

X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Well ladies, have a great weekend and try not to stress to much. I'll check back in on Sunday :) 

resist the urge resist the urge :)


----------



## ElleT613

aimze said:


> Elle - was it the hcg you had? That was really painful! Iui is nothing in comparison!!!
> 
> Lanet -.personally i wouldn't stop....if you were to miscarry would you blame yourself even through it was possibly nothing to do with you stopping?
> 
> X

Yes, it was an hcg! Okay good, phew!! Thanks :)


----------



## lanet

Aimze, yes that's exactly what I was thinking. I think I'll just try to continue it. I have headache and just feel off today's maybe it's pregnancy. :)

Elle- I had the saline hsg done as well but I didn't find it painful. The iui was very easy, felt like a pap. Don't be scared.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi all,

Hope everyone is hanging in there. It is the weekend! Yay!

Im going to see my doc for CD26 bloodwook tomorrow, and she has me continuing estradiol and also starting progesterone suppository. How do those help?

I have a headache today as well - the last few days have been work stressful though.

Good luck to everyone and have a good weekend. I am not going to test next week. I am going to see my doc on Wed to go over the labs from CD16 (day of IUI) and also get results from DH SA post wash.

:) Good thoughts y'all!


----------



## aimze

Hope it goes well henna!

Well its 2am an i can't sleep....not sure if its because my oh is away or pregncy symptoms! Im also busting for a wee but hate getin out of bed to pee !

X


----------



## lanet

I caved and took at test. Bfn. I know it's too early but I kinda wanted to see where I was at with the trigger. I wouldnt recommend it girls, it's hard to see a negative anytime. I'm hoping it will be positive in a few days and ill know its s true positive!


----------



## aimze

Ah Hun :-( virtual hugs...its way too early....even when my last iui was successful @ 12dpiui if it wasn't me analysing the strip id have mistaken that for a bfn!!

Its so ironic as after my molar pregnancy My hcg levels stayed high 4 months after the miscarriage an you get to the point when seeing a bfp made you feel sick....when i got my first bfn in 6 months i was over the moon! X


----------



## lanet

Thanks aimze. I bet that was so hard waiting for it to return to negative. 
I feel nauseas right now. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## aimze

Im feeling nausea every morning now and really struggling to sleep!! 

Did my last test for the trigger an so far milky white so its all gone an ready for Wednesdays bfp! 

Im sure my breasts are even getting sore, or they're bruised from me prodding!

X


----------



## aimze

Hmmm the test wasn't as paper white as i thought?! It does have a line....shouldn't the trigger have gone by now? I triggered Tuesday @ 11:30 so that's 11days isn't it?

I really hope since it took me 6months to get rid of hcg that my body is holding onto the trigger for longer?! Based on the shadow im now goin to test Monday to check its status!

X


----------



## Mommy81

Amanda, I hope you have great weekend as well, and try to resist the urge to test!

Lanet, I'm sorry:hugs:, maybe it's too soon.

Aimze, FX'ed for your BFP!!! Stay Positive :flower:

Going for IUI this am....wish me luck!:happydance:


----------



## Hennapop

Hugs to everyone.

Good luck mommy81!


----------



## lanet

Henna when are you testing?


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Lanet,
I'm supposed to go to Doc for test 2/13 but I'll be out of town until 2/14 so 2/15 I guess?

If I have not had AF by then - that will tell me something :)

I'm going to TRY to resist a home test. 
You??

Also - what meds is everyone on??


----------



## lanet

I'm on prometrium. I tested bfn yesterday but I know that's too early, I just wanted to see if the trigger was out. Now I don't want to test again until Wednesday.


----------



## Mommy81

Hennapop said:


> Hugs to everyone.
> 
> Good luck mommy81!

Thanks Henna! GL on your TWW:flower:

I am on Femara 2.5mg CD 3-7 and Follistim 100iu days 7-9
I also Triggered with Ovidrel with B2B IUI's. How about you???


----------



## aimze

I was on Gonal F for cd5-10 with a cd10 trigger of ovitril....iui was done on cd12 as my lead follie was ready!! 

Lanet are you really goin to resist? Since i got another bfp yesterday (trigger im sure) i feel I need to test again tomorrow to check it has gone so Wednesday tests will feel more accurate...

Remember that everyday from now is a good day as AF could arrive anytime now 

Were all doing great x


----------



## lanet

Aimze I didn't know you we're getting bfps. How long did it take for the trigger to be out last time? 
Yes, I'm so scared, I may never take another test until I'm in labor. Lol


----------



## aimze

Lanet I don't think its Real..i think its the trigger?? Last time I think it was about 9 days....Saturday would prob be too early for real bfp....Next test tomorrow to see if its blank or darker...

Getting a pulling sensation on my right side like what I did in my last pregnancy....Maybe I am?!

Last leg now....I feel so releived! 

X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I tested and got a BFN :( not feeling to hopefully...


----------



## aimze

Amanda its only early! Not over till the fat lady sings! X


----------



## lanet

Amanda it's still early! (I'm trying to tell myself that too) I have ZERO symptoms. Trying and praying desperately to have FAITH. But it's hard


----------



## aimze

Quick update....still got the same grey coloured line only this time is appeared within 2mins not past the test time like the others...

I don't have a good feeling about it...Its either the trigger hcg stuck or a chemical pregnancy so the hcg hasn't risen...

Im now going to behave and stop testing till Wed/Thursday!

X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Got another BFN,boobs are sore now, but I think AF is on her way..


----------



## aimze

We're so naughty testing early....At least one of us has to be successful so your bfn could be incorrect!!! X


----------



## lanet

I got a bfn last night and went ahead and cried it out. Pretty sure it accurate. My boobs are slightly sore now too.


----------



## aimze

Ladies were not out yet!! So many after iui dont get the bfp till cd14....x


----------



## Mommy81

Ladies....have faith! Many people don't get BFP's early on, so wait it out. It's not over till' AF arrives. Until then, there is always hope!!!:hugs:


----------



## aimze

Mommy i agree!!! We've got hope! X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I hope someone out of our little group gets a BFP!!!!


----------



## aimze

When are we next testing? X


----------



## Mommy81

Haha Aimze! You are cracking me up! I know I am going to be just like you girls next week! How many DPO are you right now? You are counting from trigger day right?


----------



## aimze

Im 11dpiui and 13dptrigger....the clinic.said af due 12-14days after iui so anyday now! x


----------



## lanet

I will test with a good test Wednesday, just to be sure before I stop progesterone. 
Amanda, last month with the progesterone you said your boobs didn't get sore. Did they never get sore at all? My boobs usually get sore at 8dpo, the most sore at 10dpo, and then it fades from there. This month they just started to get slightly sore at 11dpiui. I guess it's prob the progesterone:( I just don't have much hope left this month:(


----------



## lanet

I'm reading these over and over and over https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfp-by-iui?page=9


----------



## aimze

the fat lady hasn't sung yet So keep hope! x


----------



## Hennapop

Hi everyone,

Happy Monday. I have not tested, am not going to until later this week if at all. 

Good luck and keep positive!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Correct last month with progesterone they NEVER got sore.


----------



## lanet

And did AF come on time or did you have to stop?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I stopped the progesterone on 14DPO since I still got a BFN and AF came two days later.


----------



## aimze

girls i am such a twit!

figured id get Digital test so its easier to read!! guess what i did! wee'd in the wrong end!! 

when pulling the stick out which looks just like an ic (you reuse the actual stick an replace the wee bits) it had the infamous faint line!

Going to try again tomorrow...i have 3tests and a clearblue im hoping to use at the weekend an see 2-3weeks! x


----------



## lanet

Sounds good aimze! Lol. I'm going to buy a 3 pack of first response. I just want to be sure, but I'm pretty sure already...


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Sounds good aimze! Lol. I'm going to buy a 3 pack of first response. I just want to be sure, but I'm pretty sure already...

Lanet, are you doing IUI next cycle if this one is not successful?


----------



## aimze

lanet is cd14 Wednesday for you? x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze, post some pics of your tests!!!! Im really excited for you, you deserve this so much!! FX it's sticky!!


----------



## aimze

ah Amanda they're so faint its crazy! they never went negative from the trigger (although i didn't test every day) so Im not getting excited till it comes up properly! 

How do you post photo?

x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> ah Amanda they're so faint its crazy! they never went negative from the trigger (although i didn't test every day) so Im not getting excited till it comes up properly!
> 
> How do you post photo?
> 
> x

when you click "reply with quote" there is a paperclip at the top click that and attach your pic.


----------



## aimze

ah ok...im on my mobile an my oh will think im sooo crazy if he knew so I'll give it a go with tomorrows test an either figure out if its bfn or trigger...I just hope its not a chemical if the line doesn't get darker! x


----------



## lanet

Amanda I'm not totally sure. Part of me feels like I can't handle the stress of another iui cycle and part of me wants to do it. What about you?
Aimze if it never went negative then that sounds really promising! Surely the trigger wouldn't be showing up this late!
Yes Wednesday will be 14dpiui for me.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

I'm not doing anything medicated this next cycle. I can't handle the stress and disappointment. I guess we will try naturally for awhile. I'm hoping my Dr. will at least prescribe me some progesterone that I can continue to take after O each month, just in case I do get pregnant.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> ah ok...im on my mobile an my oh will think im sooo crazy if he knew so I'll give it a go with tomorrows test an either figure out if its bfn or trigger...I just hope its not a chemical if the line doesn't get darker! x

When are you scheduled for a beta?


----------



## lanet

AMANDAKT512 said:


> I'm not doing anything medicated this next cycle. I can't handle the stress and disappointment. I guess we will try naturally for awhile. I'm hoping my Dr. will at least prescribe me some progesterone that I can continue to take after O each month, just in case I do get pregnant.

That sounds like a good plan. Since I haven't had a single bfp in over 2 years I feel like I need to be aggressive so I may go right into another one. Honestly I just want to go lay on a beach and forget about all of this.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> AMANDAKT512 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not doing anything medicated this next cycle. I can't handle the stress and disappointment. I guess we will try naturally for awhile. I'm hoping my Dr. will at least prescribe me some progesterone that I can continue to take after O each month, just in case I do get pregnant.
> 
> That sounds like a good plan. Since I haven't had a single bfp in over 2 years I feel like I need to be aggressive so I may go right into another one. Honestly I just want to go lay on a beach and forget about all of this.Click to expand...

I think you should also. I've read the success with 2nd IUI is greater then the first.


----------



## aimze

im not supposed to have betas....Just a positive test then a scan @ 6weeks...

If no period by wed an the test line gets thicker I'll call my drs for one on Thursday...

Really hope im not heading down the chemical route!

If unsuccessful I'll have iui again straight away...just because I've booked a holiday for Jan an if I wait till After my weddin an honeymoon its may N id be 7months if positive!

ah girls - so tough!

x


----------



## lanet

12dpiui first response early result. Bfn. I'm starting to accept it although newborn babies seemed to be stalking me in target today. Lol


----------



## aimze

give it another 2 days till cd14 lanet! 

its 10:30 pm here so im off to bed....will update you tomorrow am with cd12....hoping for either a darker line or no line....another shadow is bad news :-( x


----------



## lanet

I'm hoping for a definite line for you aimze!


----------



## lanet

I'm really bloated, pinching on left side, and sore boobs. I don't know what's going on but I'm thinking about stopping the prometrium tonight.


----------



## aimze

did you stop the prop lanet?

im now cd12 did a test this morn an bfn which im really pleased with!! The last thing i wanted was an early miscarriage with low betas so a blank hpt is better than the same line...

looks like my body just took the full 2weeks to get rid of the trigger shot...

No AF so still in the game! If AF is goin to come im begging it does on time...i don't want a long teasing cycle! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

another BFN!! I feel like AF will be here anyday :(


----------



## Mommy81

Lanet, did you speak to your doc about stoping the pro?

Aimze...thats great news! And a great attitude to boot....it ain't over till' the fat lady sings!

Amanda, I's sorry, but again. If no AF, try to think positive!

AFM, I am I week behind you ladies. I woke up with a massive headache today, and still having dull cramping since the IUI's Saturday and Sunday. Since this is my first IUI I don't know what the heck these symptoms mean, but I am trying to just ignore it and not think too much into it. I wish it were easier....this wondering every month for the last two years makes me insane!:wacko:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Lanet, did you speak to your doc about stoping the pro?
> 
> Aimze...thats great news! And a great attitude to boot....it ain't over till' the fat lady sings!
> 
> Amanda, I's sorry, but again. If no AF, try to think positive!
> 
> AFM, I am I week behind you ladies. I woke up with a massive headache today, and still having dull cramping since the IUI's Saturday and Sunday. Since this is my first IUI I don't know what the heck these symptoms mean, but I am trying to just ignore it and not think too much into it. I wish it were easier....this wondering every month for the last two years makes me insane!:wacko:

Thanks Mommy81!! 

are you taking progesterone also?


----------



## Mommy81

AMANDAKT512 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Lanet, did you speak to your doc about stoping the pro?
> 
> Aimze...thats great news! And a great attitude to boot....it ain't over till' the fat lady sings!
> 
> Amanda, I's sorry, but again. If no AF, try to think positive!
> 
> AFM, I am I week behind you ladies. I woke up with a massive headache today, and still having dull cramping since the IUI's Saturday and Sunday. Since this is my first IUI I don't know what the heck these symptoms mean, but I am trying to just ignore it and not think too much into it. I wish it were easier....this wondering every month for the last two years makes me insane!:wacko:
> 
> Thanks Mommy81!!
> 
> are you taking progesterone also?Click to expand...

I'm not as of now, my RE says if I need it IF I get a BFP he will prescribe it. Are you??


----------



## ElleT613

Mommy81 said:


> Lanet, did you speak to your doc about stoping the pro?
> 
> Aimze...thats great news! And a great attitude to boot....it ain't over till' the fat lady sings!
> 
> Amanda, I's sorry, but again. If no AF, try to think positive!
> 
> AFM, I am I week behind you ladies. I woke up with a massive headache today, and still having dull cramping since the IUI's Saturday and Sunday. Since this is my first IUI I don't know what the heck these symptoms mean, but I am trying to just ignore it and not think too much into it. I wish it were easier....this wondering every month for the last two years makes me insane!:wacko:


FX for you Mommy. I am about to have my first IUI tomorrow so I dont' know much about symptoms but I would say those sound like a good thing to me!!


----------



## lanet

Mommy81 I know exactly what you mean about wondering about symptoms every month for 2 years making you crazy! And my dr told me to stop it if a negative at 14 days, and I'm at 13, I've sent her an email and I'm sure she will say to stop.
I'm sorry Amanda. I'm bfn today too. 
Aimze that's a good outlook you have. 
Well paying for this out of pocket is expensive and stressful but I want to go ahead with a second one. I'm going to be 31 in April. I do feel kind if panicked, like what if it never happens? What if I do 3 iuis? Then what? I have 4 unmarried underage cousins pregnant right now and I can't even look at them, it's not fair. And I am sad:(


----------



## aimze

the tww is just awful! if i could have a two week holiday @ the same time! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Mommy81 I know exactly what you mean about wondering about symptoms every month for 2 years making you crazy! And my dr told me to stop it if a negative at 14 days, and I'm at 13, I've sent her an email and I'm sure she will say to stop.
> I'm sorry Amanda. I'm bfn today too.
> Aimze that's a good outlook you have.
> Well paying for this out of pocket is expensive and stressful but I want to go ahead with a second one. I'm going to be 31 in April. I do feel kind if panicked, like what if it never happens? What if I do 3 iuis? Then what? I have 4 unmarried underage cousins pregnant right now and I can't even look at them, it's not fair. And I am sad:(

It totally sucks to see people like that pregnant :(

The only hope I have is that both times I have gotten pregnant were WITHOUT medication, but the last time my progesterone was super low so I think that is why it didnt stick.


----------



## lanet

Do you think your dr would be ok with giving you progesterone? Hopefully that's all you need!


----------



## Mommy81

Thanks Elle! I hope these symptoms are good ones!! GL to you!

Lanet, believe me I know what you mean. I am the only one of 43 first cousins on my mothers (very large family) side alone that has no children. In fact, one of my younger cousins, 28 is pregnant with her 7th child! Yes, 7th!:nope:And she is annoyed by it, like she didn;t know what could happen if she had sex! The nerve of some people....they have no idea what we go through! It's extrememly frustrating!:growlmad:


----------



## aimze

I hate smug pregnant people :-( my cousin had a baby recently an has just come out of prison...go figure...x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Do you think your dr would be ok with giving you progesterone? Hopefully that's all you need!

I'm hoping so. I do have about 14 suppositories left that I will use next cycle.


----------



## aimze

Still not over yet lovely ladies!!

No one has had af which is good! x


----------



## lanet

That's good! I'm really mad today. But I'm also amazed at how strong I am. And the bond my husband and I have created as we go through this.


----------



## aimze

im also a lot stronger to my oh but really don't want this to break what we have an if were not meant to have children then we"ll be happy just the two of us z


----------



## lanet

That's a great attitude aimze!! I just talked to my dr. She said my husbands count post wash was over 200 mil! With 95% motility. That's amazing, I didn't know the count. She also said we could discuss using injections. That makes me excited as I've heard good things about them! She said to stop the prometrium and expect AF in a couple of days


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> That's good! I'm really mad today. But I'm also amazed at how strong I am. And the bond my husband and I have created as we go through this.

So true Lanet...it takes a strong couple to go through something this emotionally draining! I am glad you have your hubby's support. My husband has been amazingly patient and understanding through my insane moments and emotional breakdowns.:hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> That's a great attitude aimze!! I just talked to my dr. She said my husbands count post wash was over 200 mil! With 95% motility. That's amazing, I didn't know the count. She also said we could discuss using injections. That makes me excited as I've heard good things about them! She said to stop the prometrium and expect AF in a couple of days

Wow Lanet!! That's a great count!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> im also a lot stronger to my oh but really don't want this to break what we have an if were not meant to have children then we"ll be happy just the two of us z

Aimze, as long as you and your hubby are on the same page about how far you are willing to go to have a child, you will be fine.

My hubby and I always talk out all possibilites before starting any treatments. Things ranging from the possibility bad reactions to the meds to being the next octomom! As long as you know where your comfort levels are and where you are willing to push the envelope you guys will be ok. Communication is the best way, even when the decisions you face may not be the what you expected. But, it definitely takes a strong couple to do what we do!


----------



## aimze

agree with you mommy81!!! so true!

Is it really wrong that I've programmed myself into only imagining a life just me an oh having expensive holidays and a nice house because we didn't have kids! 

Lanet that is an amazing count!! my oh highest count is 20mil which is a lot less than yours!

x


----------



## lanet

I'm telling you it's the vitamins he's on, it's increased leaps and bounds. 
I'm planning 3 iuis and then if they don't work I'm heading to Hawaii! Lol


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I'm telling you it's the vitamins he's on, it's increased leaps and bounds.
> I'm planning 3 iuis and then if they don't work I'm heading to Hawaii! Lol

What is he taking Lanet??


----------



## lanet

I have the list at home if you want, it's 
L carnatine
Co Q 10
Vit C
Flax seed oil
N acetyl cystine
Folio acid 

There's are some I can't remember. I got the list from a girl on here. He's been on them 3 months now. It's 12 pills


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I have the list at home if you want, it's
> L carnatine
> Co Q 10
> Vit C
> Flax seed oil
> N acetyl cystine
> Folio acid
> 
> There's are some I can't remember. I got the list from a girl on here. He's been on them 3 months now. It's 12 pills

Wow! I'll have to check those out! I have my hubby taking zinc and Folic acid


----------



## lanet

Zinc! That's what I was forgetting lol. I think L Carnatine is the most important, it's the main ingredient in most fertility blends.


----------



## aimze

Morning everyone!

Lanet did you stop taking those meds?

So its nearly D Day!! I did my iui on cd12 so I think I'll start af on Saturday....I don't even think I wanna test tomorrow @ 14dpiui cos I don't feel like its worked.

I don't feel sad about it, just ready to start the next one so it doesn't clash with my hen do!!! 

How's everyone doing?

X


----------



## aimze

Lets just say I've been fishing and found tinted cm...sorry tmi...low back ache so it will come overnight! X


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry Aimze. I'm ready to start the next one too...I'm cd 32, hoping af waits until Friday so I can have my baseline scan Monday when I'm off work.


----------



## aimze

As long as I get full flow by Friday my first scan will be Mon/Tue...they start on cd5...im also goin to try something with oh sperm an see if we can do a quick change to his SA....x


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> As long as I get full flow by Friday my first scan will be Mon/Tue...they start on cd5...im also goin to try something with oh sperm an see if we can do a quick change to his SA....x

So sorry Aimze:hugs: Best of luck with this next cycle! :dust:


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Good Morning ladies!! Guess what? another BFN!!! 

My dr called yesterday I told her I'm getting BFN and she says it may still be to early, to keep taking the progesterone and test again on Thursday , that 2 days can make a big difference. I'm glad she is hopeful still, but i'm not :( She did say that if I dont get pregnant this cycle she wants to do a X-ray to see what my tubes look like. 

I can't believe non of us got that BFp :(


----------



## Mommy81

AMANDAKT512 said:


> Good Morning ladies!! Guess what? another BFN!!!
> 
> My dr called yesterday I told her I'm getting BFN and she says it may still be to early, to keep taking the progesterone and test again on Thursday , that 2 days can make a big difference. I'm glad she is hopeful still, but i'm not :( She did say that if I dont get pregnant this cycle she wants to do a X-ray to see what my tubes look like.
> 
> I can't believe non of us got that BFp :(

So sorry Amanda! But you'r doctor is right, wait a couple of days, people sometimes get BFN all along and then SURPRISE! I have my FX'ed for you!:flower:
P.S. AF hasn't come yet right?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> AMANDAKT512 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies!! Guess what? another BFN!!!
> 
> My dr called yesterday I told her I'm getting BFN and she says it may still be to early, to keep taking the progesterone and test again on Thursday , that 2 days can make a big difference. I'm glad she is hopeful still, but i'm not :( She did say that if I dont get pregnant this cycle she wants to do a X-ray to see what my tubes look like.
> 
> I can't believe non of us got that BFp :(
> 
> So sorry Amanda! But you'r doctor is right, wait a couple of days, people sometimes get BFN all along and then SURPRISE! I have my FX'ed for you!:flower:
> P.S. AF hasn't come yet right?Click to expand...

no she hasnt come yet...


----------



## aimze

Big boo Amanda :+(

Mommy81 and a few other ladies still in 2www so we may see some late ones! X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Big boo Amanda :+(
> 
> Mommy81 and a few other ladies still in 2www so we may see some late ones! X

I hope we do ;)

how are you today?


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry Amanda. How do you feel?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I'm sorry Amanda. How do you feel?

I'm fine just waiting for the :witch: to show her face.. 

how about you? has she showed for you yet?


----------



## lanet

Not yet, last night was my first night off the med so I expect it soon.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Not yet, last night was my first night off the med so I expect it soon.

AF showed up 2 days after I stopped progesterone last cycle. Are you temping? Has your tem started dropping?


----------



## lanet

No I'm not temping. The dr told me not to bother with all the medicine I was taking.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Oh I see... my coverline is 97.46 and today's temp was 98.06 and yesterday was 98.09. curious to see what tomorrow's will be.


----------



## aimze

Hey again ladies!

I've decided i'm going to do another pregnancy test tomorrow just to check before I give up....The only reason I say AF has got me is because I "went fishing" and checked my cervical position and found a little bit of slightly tinted brown CM...There hasnt actually been anything when I've wiped yet but with the usual AF style back ache I think this time tomorrow it will in full flow!

Are you both testing tomorrow too? 

x


----------



## aimze

P.s just brought some of that L'carnitine and Vit C an selenium for my OH to take for the next two weeks to see if we can get a quick SA up! x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Hey again ladies!
> 
> I've decided i'm going to do another pregnancy test tomorrow just to check before I give up....The only reason I say AF has got me is because I "went fishing" and checked my cervical position and found a little bit of slightly tinted brown CM...There hasnt actually been anything when I've wiped yet but with the usual AF style back ache I think this time tomorrow it will in full flow!
> 
> Are you both testing tomorrow too?
> 
> x

I will test again in the morning, and if neg I will stop progesterone and wait for AF to show.


----------



## aimze

:-( So dissapointing isnt it :-( feeling quite down today about it x


----------



## lanet

I tested again last might to double check. Bfn. It is very disappointing. I go back and forth between being ok and looking to next month and being utterly depressed and scared that it won't happen. And its so expensive to keep doing this out of pocket each month!
Amanda those temps sound good!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I tested again last might to double check. Bfn. It is very disappointing. I go back and forth between being ok and looking to next month and being utterly depressed and scared that it won't happen. And its so expensive to keep doing this out of pocket each month!
> Amanda those temps sound good!

I'm not to hopeful Lanet :( I'm a little crampy and my boobs are killing me, but the wait they are hurting is not normal. It's all the area on the sides near my armpits. 

How much is IUI costing you? My dr has a plan for $500 that includes 3 U/s and the sperm wash, and the IUI. Then the meds cost for Clomid 50 mg is about $20, Trigger is $75 and Progesterone is about $30.. so the cost isnt to bad, but the taking off work and driving for 6 hours round trip is the killer :(


----------



## lanet

That would be nice! It's costing me about $1100-$1200 each time for everything.


----------



## lanet

At least I don't have to drive far though. That would suck!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> That would be nice! It's costing me about $1100-$1200 each time for everything.

OUCH!!! does your insurance cover anything??


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> At least I don't have to drive far though. That would suck!

It does suck BIG time!!! lol


----------



## lanet

No my insurance doesn't cover anything. I will be paying for a pregnancy 100% out of pocket too. So I was hoping not to spend so much just getting pregnant! We have private insurance and its expensive and has very limited coverage.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> No my insurance doesn't cover anything. I will be paying for a pregnancy 100% out of pocket too. So I was hoping not to spend so much just getting pregnant! We have private insurance and its expensive and has very limited coverage.

OH wow!!!! that is insane!!!

can you qualify for any assistance for when you do get pregnant to help with the costs? like Medicaid?


----------



## lanet

No I don't think so. Not sure what the limits are though. My insurance would only pick up if there was a complication or an emergency cesarean. There are some drs who do a pretty good self pay fee though. But I'm still looking at close to $8000 probably. Which we were prepared for BEFORE we started having to pay to get pregnant too.


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> No I don't think so. Not sure what the limits are though. My insurance would only pick up if there was a complication or an emergency cesarean. There are some drs who do a pretty good self pay fee though. But I'm still looking at close to $8000 probably. Which we were prepared for BEFORE we started having to pay to get pregnant too.


Lanet, where do you live? My insurance covers nada too! So frustrating and extremely expensive! I ask where you live because your iui is a lot cheaper than mine, believe it or not. One iui is a little over 3,300. But my RE's office offers a opportunity plan where we paid $6,180.00 for three iui!:wacko:


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> Hey again ladies!
> 
> I've decided i'm going to do another pregnancy test tomorrow just to check before I give up....The only reason I say AF has got me is because I "went fishing" and checked my cervical position and found a little bit of slightly tinted brown CM...There hasnt actually been anything when I've wiped yet but with the usual AF style back ache I think this time tomorrow it will in full flow!
> 
> Are you both testing tomorrow too?
> 
> x

Good Aimze! I am happy you decided to wait it out and hold onto hope! Many of the women on the TWW that get BFP have brown discharge, so maybe it's a good sign! Stay positive:hugs:


----------



## lanet

Aimze I live in the US.


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> Aimze I live in the US.

haha, I was the one asking where you live Lanet. I live in CT, where in the US are you??


----------



## aimze

Well she's here...mother nature is a bitch!

Are we all hanging out here still for mommy81 1ww an our next cycle?

This iui im goin to have to do 'casually' as in go straight into work after iui as no annual leave left an no testing until im supposed to. On a plus note, after this next iui will only be 4weeks till my wedding! X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Well another BFN, so i've stopped the progesterone. 

I'll keep an eye on this thread, I hope you all get that BFP soon..


----------



## lanet

Oh lol, sorry I got mixed up on who asked. I live in Missouri. 
AF isn't here yet. Boobs still sore. Expect her anytime 
I'm really at a crossroads as to do the next iui or just throw in the towel. I mean if nothing is wrong with us and we got the sperm issue fixed then what's the point? Idk what to do. 
Henna have you tested yet??


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Oh lol, sorry I got mixed up on who asked. I live in Missouri.
> AF isn't here yet. Boobs still sore. Expect her anytime
> I'm really at a crossroads as to do the next iui or just throw in the towel. I mean if nothing is wrong with us and we got the sperm issue fixed then what's the point? Idk what to do.
> Henna have you tested yet??

Lanet, have you ever tried soy iso??

I did it back in Oct, and I got a BFP. Not sure if that contributed to it or not, but I think I will give it another try this cycle. and I will use the rest of my suppositories aswell.


----------



## lanet

No I haven't, what is it or what does it do xactly?


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> Well she's here...mother nature is a bitch!
> 
> Are we all hanging out here still for mommy81 1ww an our next cycle?
> 
> This iui im goin to have to do 'casually' as in go straight into work after iui as no annual leave left an no testing until im supposed to. On a plus note, after this next iui will only be 4weeks till my wedding! X

Sorry Aimze :hugs: 4 weeks to your wedding! How exciting! At least you can keep your mind off the next TWW with wedding planning!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> No I haven't, what is it or what does it do xactly?

It's supposed to act like clomid, but be all natural.

There is alot of success with it, go look it up..


----------



## lanet

Ok I will. I ovulate on my own though, so I don't know if I need anything.


----------



## aimze

Wonder if henna got Bfp? Hope so x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Ok I will. I ovulate on my own though, so I don't know if I need anything.

I do to, but like clomid it helps the O to be stronger and may produce more eggs( that is just my thought on the egg part, need to research it)


----------



## lanet

Ok I will check it out. Thanks! And I hope henna got a bfp too. Someone here as to!!


----------



## lanet

My boobs are still very sore are yours? Something tells me to take another test but I don't want hope to bloom again falsely!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mine are too :( 
When is the last time you tested?


----------



## lanet

Tuesday night


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Tuesday night

WHEN IS AF due??

I would test, expect a BFN so that it won't be as upsetting :(


----------



## lanet

I dont know when AF is due since I was on prometrium. But actually I feel like I will start any second.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I dont know when AF is due since I was on prometrium. But actually I feel like I will start any second.

:(


----------



## aimze

Lanet if you haven't tested since Tuesday you might hav a bfp hiding! X


----------



## lanet

That would be amazing but I doubt it. If AF isn't here by sat I might test again


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies Henna here :)

Sorry to take so long to post. Still no AF for me, and believe it or not - I still have not tested!!

26 day bloodwork Monday
I went to see my OBGYN on Wed - my progesterone is a bit low, but it def looks like I ovulated...my numbers are not very high though.

I had an ultrasound today and ovulated 2 follicles, one from the right, and one from the left. There is some remainder of a shadow on my right side...she said that could be the corpus leutum? IDK.

I don't know! I don't really have any symptoms...my bbs are sore on the bottom, and that is a bit diff...and today I have a headache.

I don't know if the progesterone is keeping AF away? I'm supposed to either go in next friday for a blood preg test or else if AF - then begin tests for day 3... Pretty crazy. 

I have not had much coffee, and have gone my longest without wine in a LOOOONG time 

I'll keep yall posted. Its been a weird week, i'm just so emotional about the whole thing. I have a lot of travel in the next two months for work so it is hard to think about another IUI soon. Who knows though.

I think we are going to start DH on testosterone shots tho...has anyone tried?

Thanks for the good thoughts y'all im sending them back your way!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> Hi Ladies Henna here :)
> 
> Sorry to take so long to post. Still no AF for me, and believe it or not - I still have not tested!!
> 
> 26 day bloodwork Monday
> I went to see my OBGYN on Wed - my progesterone is a bit low, but it def looks like I ovulated...my numbers are not very high though.
> 
> I had an ultrasound today and ovulated 2 follicles, one from the right, and one from the left. There is some remainder of a shadow on my right side...she said that could be the corpus leutum? IDK.
> 
> I don't know! I don't really have any symptoms...my bbs are sore on the bottom, and that is a bit diff...and today I have a headache.
> 
> I don't know if the progesterone is keeping AF away? I'm supposed to either go in next friday for a blood preg test or else if AF - then begin tests for day 3... Pretty crazy.
> 
> I have not had much coffee, and have gone my longest without wine in a LOOOONG time
> 
> I'll keep yall posted. Its been a weird week, i'm just so emotional about the whole thing. I have a lot of travel in the next two months for work so it is hard to think about another IUI soon. Who knows though.
> 
> I think we are going to start DH on testosterone shots tho...has anyone tried?
> 
> Thanks for the good thoughts y'all im sending them back your way!

Good luck Henna, I'm cheering for you!!!!


----------



## Hennapop

Thanks Amanda - you have been great with keeping everyone cheering for each other :)

Do you know of progesterone suppositories keep AF away?

-K


----------



## lanet

Wow you have some willpower! No AF for me yet, my dr did say the progesterone could delay it. I hope that's not the case for you though! I'm beginning to wonder if I didn't ovulate until much later. I wonder how uncommon it is for the trigger shot to not work?


----------



## aimze

Sounds good henna!! Im rooting for you!! X


----------



## ElleT613

Hey all!

Hope everyone is doing well. Henna- FX for you. You too lanet!!

So for everyone that has been on estrace-- my doctor is keeping me on it along with the prometrium through my 2WW. After my IUI on Wednesday I have noticed a little bit of irritation down there (btw I am taking both pills vaginally). Has anyone else experienced this before? So annoying. Sorry, TMI.


----------



## lanet

Hi Elle. I think Henna took the Estrogen in the 2ww but I only took it before O. I didn't have much irritation but Im sure it can happen!
Good luck!!!


----------



## aimze

Lanet have you still not tested? I feel like crap today...today I should be giving birth but instead iv lost my baby an can't seem to get pregnant...:-( x


----------



## Hennapop

Hi ladies -

Well I have had a headache for 2 days (took Tylenol last night & today) and am now running a fever. I work up with some brown spotting this am - nothing has materialized into AF.

Took a hpt (I want to stop progesterone if neg)...b/c causing headache? Clear blue easy - negative. :(

Have call into obgyn re what to do?


----------



## Hennapop

And yes Amize - good memory I took estradiol in 2ww - one day off & progesterone suppositories from cd24 fwd


----------



## lanet

That was me henna, lol, I think I confuse people on here all the time. 
Aimze I'm so sorry, this must be a hard time for you. Hugs. No testing since tues. I know AF will come. Can't handle seeing another bfn.


----------



## aimze

Aww hena not you too!! :-( 

Elle and mommy left....although Lanet you still aren't out the running...did you say you've stopped progesterone?

Henna what's next? Will you do another round?

X


----------



## lanet

Yes I've stopped the progesterone. I'm almost positively out so I wouldn't count me in. I'm sure the progesterone will just keep AF away a little longer. Of course I would LOVE to be proved wrong but, I just don't feel like i will be.
Henna I'm so sorry too if that's the case:( I was really hoping yours would be the bfp of the group after we were all out! 
Amanda has af came?


----------



## Hennapop

Hugs to everyone. I of course am googling like mad - I just want to know what is the best thing to do right now...I wish I knew when I ovulated! My OBGYN does not seem to want to assume negative right now.
I took a 1st response test that is supposed to predict 6 days early...I did take it mid day though. But still, something would show at this point, right? This is why I did not test. :)

My temp is 99.1!


----------



## Hennapop

Thanks for the cheerleading Lanet btw :)


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Yes I've stopped the progesterone. I'm almost positively out so I wouldn't count me in. I'm sure the progesterone will just keep AF away a little longer. Of course I would LOVE to be proved wrong but, I just don't feel like i will be.
> Henna I'm so sorry too if that's the case:( I was really hoping yours would be the bfp of the group after we were all out!
> Amanda has af came?

No, but I suspect she will show up about 2am. Temp is below coverline this morning.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> Hugs to everyone. I of course am googling like mad - I just want to know what is the best thing to do right now...I wish I knew when I ovulated! My OBGYN does not seem to want to assume negative right now.
> I took a 1st response test that is supposed to predict 6 days early...I did take it mid day though. But still, something would show at this point, right? This is why I did not test. :)
> 
> My temp is 99.1!

what does your chart look like? your temp seems really good!!


----------



## lanet

Henna that is a high temp! You had iui same day as me right? So about 16dpiui? I feel like it I go to the bathroom now I will have started, I have that heavy feeling.


----------



## aimze

Very disappointing ladies :-( the only positive im taking is we'll be ready for ivf after the weddin which is better chances!! X


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Ladies,
I hope you are all well. I took a first am HPT this am, negative. I think I have a cold / light flu - thus the temperature. I am assuming this cycle was not successful. On to the next!

I'll continue to take progesterone until AF (actually may take until like tues so I can prolong my cycle - Ill be in DC so getting day 3 blood drawn will be a pain). Is that bad?
Unless I hear from my doc to stop.

I am going up to 150 mg Clomid next cycle, and not sure if we will do IUI or timed BD. Ill be out of town from 20 - 25 so might be a challenge with timing. I dont think I was ready for the impact this would have on my life :)

My DH will also start testosterone hopefully to up his (ahem) drive. Anyone else done that?

Good luck ladies - hope we can stay together - you all's cheerleading has been awesome, im not sure I could have done this alone.

:) You ladies ROCK!


----------



## aimze

Henna it really is time consuming isn't it!! X


----------



## lanet

I'm thinking of accepting that I can't get pregnant again. I think it might be best if I can get on with my life. I'm tired of being on this roller coaster.


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I'm thinking of accepting that I can't get pregnant again. I think it might be best if I can get on with my life. I'm tired of being on this roller coaster.

Oh Lanet, I am so sorry you are down:hugs: I know how you feel, we have been trying for two plus years, exaughsted our savings, and sat by and watched as the rest of the world begins their family. I have had many moments when I feel it is inevitable and will not have children.

But, my urge to try again always returns, and I pick myself back up and get back at it, because at the end of the day I know I want to have a family of my own too!

Try and stay strong, but do what feels right for you!


----------



## Hennapop

Aww Lanet :( I'm sorry you are down. It is hard isn't it? Big hugs your way.

I trust you know what is right...follow your heart.


----------



## lanet

Thank you ladies. You guys are the only ones that get it. It is such a struggle. It hurts to see pregnant women and newborns and I don't want to be this way. I know I'll be ok in a few days. I think we would adopt if we don't have more. I have too much love in my heart and I need more children to give it to. After 2 plus years of trying it just makes me wonder what would change now? I know that's negative but its how I feel right now. We aren't going to do another iui right now. I'm going to take a break


----------



## aimze

Lanet is there any scientific reason you definitely wouldn't get pregnant naturally? Maybe it will just happen? I keep holding onto the hope of a natural bfp...My friend was trying for 8 years, several iui, several ivf an several losses and then randomly had a healthy natural pregnancy...

I really agree with you on the rolllercoaster and if this next iui and the nhs funded ivf don't work I'll be focusing my attention to my husband an our house/jobs...Something that we can improve ourselves...I don't like the impact it has on my relationship...if i wanna have sex i wanna have sex...not think about if the clinic needs a sample!!

X


----------



## lanet

I think as long as my husbands sperm has improved then there is no reason why we aren't getting pregnant so maybe it will just happen naturally one day. If we weren't paying out of pocket then that would relieve some if the stress instead of adding to it.


----------



## Hennapop

Everything you are saying makes perfect sense. I think that there is some relief to saying enough - you don't need to make up your mind today and you can always change it in the future.

As soon as AF comes, I'm going to see an acupuncturist I think. I am in bed with a cold in DC away from home and can't wait to get back. My doc won't let me stop progest until AF...waiting...no symptoms tho. This cold is not helping :)

Keep the faith ladies.


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I think as long as my husbands sperm has improved then there is no reason why we aren't getting pregnant so maybe it will just happen naturally one day. If we weren't paying out of pocket then that would relieve some if the stress instead of adding to it.

I know how you feel Lanet, it is financially straining when paying out of pocket!

I pray that you will get a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## lanet

Thank you girls and I pray you get yours too! Henna my dr said AF may not come until I stop progesterone, so I wonder why your dr is keeping you on it?? AF showed with a vengeance 3 days after I stopped. I did acupuncture last year and thought of doing it again, I highly recommend it, if nothing else it's sooooo relaxing. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> Everything you are saying makes perfect sense. I think that there is some relief to saying enough - you don't need to make up your mind today and you can always change it in the future.
> 
> As soon as AF comes, I'm going to see an acupuncturist I think. I am in bed with a cold in DC away from home and can't wait to get back. My doc won't let me stop progest until AF...waiting...no symptoms tho. This cold is not helping :)
> 
> Keep the faith ladies.

Why is your DR having you keep taking the progesterone? That will prolong AF...


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> Thank you girls and I pray you get yours too! Henna my dr said AF may not come until I stop progesterone, so I wonder why your dr is keeping you on it?? AF showed with a vengeance 3 days after I stopped. I did acupuncture last year and thought of doing it again, I highly recommend it, if nothing else it's sooooo relaxing. I absolutely loved it.

My AF showed up bright and early Saturday morning :(
Today I started Soy 120mg, although we are not necessarily trying. DH may not even be around at time of O :( as he is working out of town Mon-Fri. 
I started back at my exercising on Saturday, hoping I can lose about 15 lbs between now and July.


----------



## Hennapop

Hi all-

My dr wants to do a preg test when I return if no AF. She doesn't want me to stop progest until everything is certain. This is complicated by the fact that I'm out of town for 5 days...

I see both sides but my side effects have diminished but my cold is going full force.

Lanet - thanks for the accupuncture info!
Amanda - good luck with your soy & fitness plans!


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> Hi all-
> 
> My dr wants to do a preg test when I return if no AF. She doesn't want me to stop progest until everything is certain. This is complicated by the fact that I'm out of town for 5 days...
> 
> I see both sides but my side effects have diminished but my cold is going full force.
> 
> Lanet - thanks for the accupuncture info!
> Amanda - good luck with your soy & fitness plans!

when is the last time you took a HPT?


----------



## aimze

Cd5 scan completed an flipping injections ready! X


----------



## lanet

I also started running again as I was too scared to last month. I want to lose 15 lbs too! We will try but not pay much attention to it, just relax. And we are planning our vacay. DH wants to go somewhere we've never been.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

lanet said:


> I also started running again as I was too scared to last month. I want to lose 15 lbs too! We will try but not pay much attention to it, just relax. And we are planning our vacay. DH wants to go somewhere we've never been.

That is great Lanet!! 
Where do you plan to vacation to?

I'm going to attempt the Dr. Oz 3day detox, starting tomorrow.


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Cd5 scan completed an flipping injections ready! X

Awesome Aimze! Are you doing the same meds and such as last cycle?


----------



## aimze

Yep exactly the same as last time!

Lanet im excited to read where your goin!!! 

Amanda good luck with the diet!!! X


----------



## AMANDAKT512

aimze said:


> Yep exactly the same as last time!
> 
> Lanet im excited to read where your goin!!!
> 
> Amanda good luck with the diet!!! X

I hope this is your month!! FX'd for you ;)

Please keep us updated!!


----------



## Hennapop

Hi Amanda I took a HPT on Thursday (mid afternoon) and Friday (first thing in the am) both were negative. Weird, huh? I'm guessing it is the Progesterone...ive had brownish spotting but that is it. She saw my ultrasound on Wed and I def ovulated on both sides...

I see you are feeling sad and I am keeping you in my good thoughts :hugs:


----------



## ElleT613

lanet said:


> My 3rd day was the worst, I had hot flashes that night too. Now I'm done and I start the estradiol tonight (vaginally) should be interesting as Ive never taken a pill that way. I can't wait to see whats going on Thursday! I have a few pains on my left side so I bet there's an egg or 2 there

Hi Lanet. Just wanted to chime in as I have been taking estradiol (vaginally) as well. Yuck. I mean its not terrible I just hate putting a pill up there twice a day. On top of that I've started progesterone as well after my iui so thats 4 pills vaginally per day! The joys of TTC!

Amanda - estradiol is estrogen to thicken your lining. It's pretty amazing how fast it works!!


----------



## lanet

Yes I'm glad to be done putting pills up there! Lol. Aimze good luck! I just didn't have it in me mentally to do it again right now. I'm not sure where we will go, we talked about Mexico, Aruba, the keys, myrtle beach, st Thomas. We are going to look together tonight and hopefully narrow it down. I just want a quiet beach!

Henna I think you aren't go to see AF until you stop the progesterone so hopefully you can get in to see the dr soon!


----------



## Mommy81

ElleT613 said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> My 3rd day was the worst, I had hot flashes that night too. Now I'm done and I start the estradiol tonight (vaginally) should be interesting as Ive never taken a pill that way. I can't wait to see whats going on Thursday! I have a few pains on my left side so I bet there's an egg or 2 there
> 
> Hi Lanet. Just wanted to chime in as I have been taking estradiol (vaginally) as well. Yuck. I mean its not terrible I just hate putting a pill up there twice a day. On top of that I've started progesterone as well after my iui so thats 4 pills vaginally per day! The joys of TTC!
> 
> Amanda - estradiol is estrogen to thicken your lining. It's pretty amazing how fast it works!!Click to expand...


I am on Estradoil too. But it's oral pill form? I wonder what the difference is in the two? Have you ladies had many side effects? Why were you prescribed it?


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Hennapop said:


> Hi Amanda I took a HPT on Thursday (mid afternoon) and Friday (first thing in the am) both were negative. Weird, huh? I'm guessing it is the Progesterone...ive had brownish spotting but that is it. She saw my ultrasound on Wed and I def ovulated on both sides...
> 
> I see you are feeling sad and I am keeping you in my good thoughts :hugs:

Thank you Henna, I really appreciate it. Things are rough right now, but they shall get better..


----------



## lanet

I was prescribed estradiol and you can take it orally or vaginally. I think vaginally is less side effects and is closer to where it needs to be doing the work. I took it as a precaution to thicken my lining after clomid. I'm not sure why its prescribed after O though.


----------



## aimze

Elle & mommy when Do you test? X


----------



## Mommy81

lanet said:


> I was prescribed estradiol and you can take it orally or vaginally. I think vaginally is less side effects and is closer to where it needs to be doing the work. I took it as a precaution to thicken my lining after clomid. I'm not sure why its prescribed after O though.

I was prescribed it because my RE does a luteal phase test one week after trigger to check your hormone levels are ok. My estrogen was a little low which will thin your lining so they have me taking it until a period or BFP.


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> Elle & mommy when Do you test? X

Hi Aimze! I test Monday the 18th!!! Fx'ed I get a BFP!


----------



## aimze

Not long now mommy....So will you test early? Xx


----------



## Mommy81

aimze said:


> Not long now mommy....So will you test early? Xx

I am really trying not to, once I start I will be testing all the time! You know how assisting it can be hoping for a BFP!

As of today, 11 DPIUI I have not. hopefully I have the will power to keep it that way!:haha:


----------



## Hennapop

Go mommy 81!!!


----------



## Mommy81

Hennapop said:


> Go mommy 81!!!

Haha!!! Thanks Henna!

All of you ladies have been amazing through this process! No one understands the magnitude of emotions that come along with have fertility problems and going through all of the testing and WAITING and STRESS!

I am so thankful that I have had you all to listen to me vent, provide support, and cheer me on.:hugs: I hope we all stick togetehr after our BFP's and can compare pregnanacy symptoms next!:happydance:

XOXO...come on BFP'S!


----------



## aimze

Mommy it is such a journey!! I cnt wait to hear if you've got a bfp! X


----------



## ElleT613

aimze said:


> Elle & mommy when Do you test? X

Hi Aimze:flower:

Well I think I will break down and take my first test on Monday-- I'll be 12dpiui. I was really going to wait for the blood test on Wednesday but I just am too impatient, lol! 

Mommy- you are awesome- way to hold out!! That is serious will power.


----------



## aimze

Good luck Elle!!! 

I had my cd10 scan an just one measly folli @ 1.3...think I'll be ready to go on wed! X


----------



## ElleT613

All it takes is 1;)

Don't worry, I was loaded up on clomid and only had 2. I see some people have had like 5!? lol.


----------



## aimze

Any news girls? X


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies, I am so upset. After being 4 days late and the night before my Beta test for pregnancy being scheduled, AF showed up today!
I was really beginning to believe this could be my month, being as my cycle is like clockwork, and I am never late. But I was devastated yet again.:cry:


----------



## aimze

Mommy that is so cruel :-( 

Lots of hugs your way x


----------



## AMANDAKT512

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, I am so upset. After being 4 days late and the night before my Beta test for pregnancy being scheduled, AF showed up today!
> I was really beginning to believe this could be my month, being as my cycle is like clockwork, and I am never late. But I was devastated yet again.:cry:

I'm so sorry to hear that Mommy :(


----------



## Hennapop

Sorry Mommy! I finally got my blood test results today, negative so I can FINALLY stop progest suppositories!

Im going to wait for AF then 150 mg of clomid starting day 3 :)

Second time is the charm!

Thinking of you ladies...going on vaca wed (DH joining Thurs) so looking forward to playing for a bit!


----------



## lanet

I'm sorry girls:(


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies, Thank you for all the support and well wishes! I had my crying time, but I am better today. I start my new round of meds tomorrow with back to back IUI's next Thurday and Friday, so I am getting right back on the horse!

I am sorry for those of you who got BFN's this month also:hugs:

And FX'ed for those of you who are in yout TWW or having IUI soon! 

We need some BFP's!!!!:happydance:


----------



## knb

Hi girls... I am new here too... Going to be doing our first IUI this month... looking for buddies also.....GL to everyone


----------



## bettybee1

Hey this may sound negative but am hearing up for my 1st iui and most of the stories I see are of bfn with them anyone had BFp with them. ?? X


----------



## aimze

Betty i got a bfp on my first cycle. This did end in a mc but shows it works x


----------



## bettybee1

thanks hun what meds did you use ??? 

my husbands morph results were 5% so abit worried about that :\


----------



## aimze

Gonal F with trigger...I had 3 follies at a mature size and OH count was close to 20mil with 85% high quality...

The last two have had awful sperm quality an havent worked....I've also only had 1 egg the last 2 so guess that contributes..

Im in my TWW @ the mo, 7 days till testing! X


----------



## bettybee1

My hubby's last SA was 120million- 55% & 5% so pretty shit Iam hoping with my iui it's abit better am going too be taking clomid so hoping for 2 mature follies!!! Wish I could afford injectables but I refuse too pay 1750 for 1 iui 

Especially becoz am having ivf if the iuis fail !! 


Fingers crossed this is your month if it fails will you move onto ivf ? D


----------

